# 19# '03 Fuji Marseille crmo steel road bike?



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

19# '03 Fuji Marseille crmo steel road bike with ultegra double and carbon fork "OK" for cross racing bike, with widest road tires?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in all reality*

anything can be rode cx. but you will: lack mud clearance at the stays and the brakes (brakes especially) only be able to run the smallest of dirt tires, have less than perfect geometry, BB clearance etc.... you can do it but the term "OK" is pretty vague. it will be okay in a dry, dirt or grass crit (flat too if you keep standard road gearing).


----------

